# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Gdzie jest dobra klinika w Warszawie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szukam sprawdzonej kliniki, w której wykonałbym korekcje laserową, polecicie coś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem zabieg w zeszłym roku w Laserze na Grzybowskiej. Prowadziła mnie dr Gadomska. Też wcześniej zasięgnąłem języka i zrobiłem rozeznanie. Uważam, że wybrałem najlepiej, jak mogłem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No a powiedz jaką miałeś wadę i czy zeszła Ci do 0 ? A znalazłeś jakieś negatywne opinie o Klinice? Mi zależy na dobrym lekarzu, czytałem o tej Klinice że doktor Szaflik jest najlepszy, ale czy on wykonałby mi korekcję? Dlaczego nie zdecydowałeś się na niego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem wadę - 4 i całe szczęście zeszła do 0. Sam zabiego jest bardzo krótki i nic  nie boli, więc nie ma się co bać. Jeżeli chodzi o negatywne opinie to o klinice chyba znalazlem, bylo kilka takich ogólnych negatywów o korekcji laserowej.  Z tego co się orientuje to doktor Szaflik nie przeprowadza korekcji, on zajmuj się cięższymi przypadkami, ale może jak go poprosisz...kto wie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzwoniłam do tej kliniki i rzeczywiście doktor Szaflik nie zajmuje się korekcjami, są 4 lekarki i teraz powiedzcie mi którą wybrac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również stanęłam przed tym wyborem i tak naprawdę każda z tych lekarek ma duże doświadczenie, szukałam trochę opinii w Internecie, bo to jedyna opcja. Bardzo dużo dobrych i miłych opinii miała doktor Małgorzata Gadomska i dlatego na nią się zdecydowałam, pasował mi też dzień w którym operowała. Myślę, że klinika ogólnie ma bardzo dobrych lekarzy, więc nie masz się co obawiać. Zapisz się na pierwszy wolny termin i będzie dobrze!  :Smile:  Powodzonka!

----------


## MrHilary_pl

Na forum jest juz kilka podobnych tematów jeżeli chodzi o poszukiwanie kliniki oraz adresy,pytanie tylko która z nich faktycznie jest dobra i sprawdzona,im więcej opinii tym rzecz jasna lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim trzeba się kierować doświadczeniem lekarza no ale oczywiście też sprzętem. Teraz powstają coraz oto nowsze kliniki, robią różne promocje, przed tym należy uważać, bo nie zawsze wiąże się to z jakością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie jednym z podstawowych kryteriów wyboru kliniki była informacja, jak długo działa na rynku. Im dłużej, tym oczywiście lepiej. Nie chciałem się nadziać na partaczy, którzy tylko chcą wyciągnąć kasę, a jeszcze mogą zaszkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No włąśnie a która Klinika w stolicy działą najdłużej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pewno jedną z najdłużej działających klinik w stolicy jest Laser na ul. Grzybowskiej. Ma wiele pozytywnych opinii w internecie i jest często polecana przez pacjentów, którzy robili tam korekcję laserową.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A prof. Grabska-Liberek najlepsza. Uratowała mi wzrok  :Smile:  Miałem dosyć sporą wadę, bo aż -7, a jednak się wszystko udało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To z - 7 jak udało ci się zejść z wadą? Mój znajomy ma - 9 i twierdzi że takich dużych wad nie da się zlikwidować, ale ja właśnie czytałam, że nawet z takimi można sobie poradzić. Czy długo Ci się oczy goiły, jaką zastosowali metodę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem Epi - lasik, oczy goiły się tak 2 miesiące, w sesnie na początku były bóle, światłowstręt, trzeba było zakraplać, a potem stopniow się poprawiało. Nie było tak źle, wszystko jest do przeżycia :Smile:  Jeżeli chodzi o twojego kolegę to wydaje mi się, że  z -9 też powinni sobie poradzić, choć nie ma pewności czy zejdzie do 0, ale napeawno uda się wadę zmniejszyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, polecam Panią docent Grabską-Liberek z kliniki Oko-Laser na Grzybowskiej. Jestem jej pacjentką od 2003. Pani Docent robila mi dwie operacje - ma rękę lasera i jest wybitną okulistką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też trafiłam do tej kliniki rok temu ale operowała mnie doktor Gadomska, równiez dobra lekarka, zniwelowała moją ogromną wadę i tym odmieniła moje żcycie!  :Smile:  polecam Wam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co to znaczy ogromna wada? Ja mam -8, czy jest szansa na całkowite usunięcie takiej wady?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja ogromna to - 6 ale wiem że bywa gorzej, czy usuną twoje - 8 tego nie wiem, bo podobno zależy to id budoyw oka też. Ja podobno miałam duże szczęście. Na początek radzę wybrać się na konsultacje na której powinni Ci powiedzieć co i jak  :Smile:

----------


## Stylion_pl

Dobrych klinik w Warszawie z pewnością nie brakuje i tak generalnie to właśnie tam powinno byc ich najwięcej wiec to kwestia poszukiwań. Powyżej masz już kilka ciekawych adresów które wg mnie warto sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najdłużej działa rzeczywiście Cmo laser i chyba ma najbardziej doświadczonych lekarzy, sama ostatnio robiłam research klinik i ta wypadła najlepiej.

----------


## Stylion_pl

Może jeszcze jakieś opinie na temat tej kliniki? Im będzie ich więcej tym oczywiście lepiej i bezpieczniej. Jak kształtują się tam ceny? Bo to także bardzo ważna informacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie są bardzo dobre, możesz sama poszukać w Internecie, ludzie piszą, że są zadowoleni, ceny są różne zależne od metody korekcji laserowej, jednak i tak sama nie wybierzesz bo wyboru dokonuje lekarz na podstawie badań. Zaczynają się od ok 3000zł za oko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłam w CMO Laser w zeszłym miesiącu. Przed wizytą nie byłam na 100% przekonana do korekcji. Oczywiście chciałam pozbyć się okularów, ale miałam wiele obaw związanych z zabiegiem. Jednak kiedy poszłam na badania do dr Izdebskiej moje nastawienie zmieniło się, oczywiście na plus. Dawno nie spotkałam tak sympatycznej lekarki i do tego z ogromnym doświadczeniem. Od razu po wizycie postanowiłam poddać się korekcji i zapisałam się na zabieg. Od zabiegu minęło już prawie trzy tygodnie i na dzień dzisiejszy wszystko jest dobrze. Jednym słowem polecam wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To z - 7 jak udało ci się zejść z wadą? Mój znajomy ma - 9 i twierdzi że takich dużych wad nie da się zlikwidować, ale ja właśnie czytałam, że nawet z takimi można sobie poradzić. Czy długo Ci się oczy goiły, jaką zastosowali metodę?


Przy takiej wadzie, jak -9 jest inne rozwiązanie - soczewka fakijna. Jeżeli Twój znajomy chciałby pozbyć się wady, to jest to dla niego chyba najlepsza opcja. Soczewkę fakjiną doszczepia się u osób, które mają wadę nawet -20 D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za informacje. A możesz coś więcej napisać o tej soczewce fakijnej? Czy kwalifikacja jest podobna, jak przy korekcji laserowej? Może miałaś taki zabieg i możesz polecić konkretnego lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badania są bardzo, bardzo szczegółowe, m. in. biometria laserowa i specjalistyczne badanie siatkówki. Moja siostra miała zabieg doszczepienia soczewki fakijnej i jest zadowolona z efektów operacji. Wzrok ma teraz o wiele lepszy, oczy się szybko zagoiły, bez żadnych komplikacji. Gorąco poleca prof. Grabską-Liberek, u której robiła zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam na stronie kliniki, że teraz wszczepia się soczewkę w jakiś inny sposób. Czy to jest od niedawna? Czy są osoby, które korzystały z tej nowszej metody. Jest jakieś ryzyko? M.K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, ostatnio została wprowadzona soczewka tylnokomorowa STAAR. Soczewki te doszczepiane są od początku listopada. Wszczepia się je za soczewkę, a nie między rogówkę a soczewkę. Podobno ta metoda jest lepsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli teraz są dwie metody jeżeli chodzi o soczewkę czy jest już ta nowsza? Jest to poparte jakimiś badaniami? Juz byli pierwsi pacjenci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tego to już nie wiem trzeba by zapytać w klinice, ale minął miesiąc więc sądzę, że ktoś się już poddał zabiegowi. Z tego co słyszałam to mają kilkuletnie obserwacje i wiedzą, że są duże lepsze niż poprzednie, bo tamte już wycofali.

----------


## Optilux_pl

O szczegóły najlepiej zapytać bezpośrednio na miejscu w klinice,zresztą sama metoda to też kwestia tego jaką wadę wzroku posiadasz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co wyróżnia te soczewki od innych? Dlaczego są lepsze?




> Tego to już nie wiem trzeba by zapytać w klinice, ale minął miesiąc więc sądzę, że ktoś się już poddał zabiegowi. Z tego co słyszałam to mają kilkuletnie obserwacje i wiedzą, że są duże lepsze niż poprzednie, bo tamte już wycofali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To są innego typu soczewki, wszczepia się je za soczewke  a nie  miedzy rogowke a soczewke, są bardziej skuteczne od starych, dlatego tamte już wycofano. Wiem, że taki zabieg robią w Cmo laser i teraz lepszej metod już nie znajdziesz, oczywiście to jest dla tych, którzy nie kwalifikują się do korekcji laserowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na stronie tej kliniki znalazłam dodatkowe informacje na temat soczewek fakijnych. Soczewki fakijne Visian ICL firmy amerykańskiej firmy STAAR to tzw. soczewki tylknokomorowe, które mocowane są za teczówką oka. Visian  ICL jest soczewką zwijalną, implantowaną z tzw. mikrocięcia, które nie wymaga zakładania dodatkowych szwów.  Po operacji pierwszego oka - już po kilku dniach - można doszczepiać soczewkę w drugim oku tego samego pacjenta. Okres rekonwalescencji trwa zaledwie kilka dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak się nazywa ta klinika, w której się wykonuje zabieg? Zależy mi na dobrym specjaliście, muszę wysłać swojego męża, czy są jakieś obostrzenia co do wieku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o te nowe soczewki fakijne to zabieg jest wykonywany w CMO Laser, to jest kilka na Grzybowskiej, najpierw trzeba umówić się na konsultację i zobaczyć czy się w ogóle kwalifikuje. Z tej kliniki polecam doktora Szaflika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już się zapisałem na konsultację, mam nadzieję, że to mi pomoże, szukam już wszystkich sposobów żeby pozbyć się okropnej wady. Większość lekarzy mówi że nie da się nic zrobić, zobaczymy co powie słynny doktor Szaflik, oby dał mi nadzieję, trzymać kciuki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jak dużą masz wadę, że lekarza rozkładają ręce? Prof. Szaflik na pewno dobrze Ci doradzi. Warto iść do niego na konsultację, ponieważ ma ogromne doświadczenie i jest znany z leczenia trudnych przypadków. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy dużych wadach proponowana jest procedura doszczepienia soczewki fakijnej. W dobrych, renomowanych klinikach na pewno Ci pomogą i nie odeślą z kwitkiem. Prof. Szaflik to słuszny wybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy konsultację u niego kosztują drożej? A zabieg? Jaki to koszt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczegółowy cennik znajdziesz na stronie klinki. Są tam podane opłaty za konsultacje, badania i zabiegi. Jest też wyszczególnione, ile kosztuje wizyta u konkretnego specjalisty. Możesz więc porównać ceny.

----------


## MrHilary_pl

Zawsze dobrze jest porównać ceny aby mieć takie wstępne rozeznanie,a poza tym jeżeli będziesz juz po wizycie to koniecznie napisz swoją opinię bo może się ona przydać również innym Użytkownikom na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po wizycie i korekcji i jestem bardzo zadowolona z zabiegu. W klinice bardzo fajna kadra, dobra opieka , generalnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić bardzo dbają o sterylność pomieszczeń. Sam zabieg trwa krótko ok 20 min, więc szybko leci, nie jest bolesny, trochę nieprzyjemny. Mi się udało zejść z wadą do 0, więc jestem przeszczęśliwa :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też słyszałam dobre opinie o tej klinice, najbardziej bym chciała mieć zabieg przeprowadzony przez doktora Szaflika, ale on pewnie zajmuje się cięższymi przypadkami. Czy można do niego pójść na konsultacje? Czy już musi mnie prowadzić jeden lekarz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem, najlepiej pójść do jednego lekarza. Ja tak zrobiłam. Sprawdziłam, kto zajmuje się korekcją laserową i zapisałam się na konsultację do lekarki, u której zrobiłam potem zabieg. Jest to o tyle lepsze, bo masz szansę poznać wcześniej specjalistę. W moim przypadku rozmowa z lekarką dodała mi otuchy i już tak nie bałam się korekcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie też tak myślałam, żeby nie kombinować już z lekarzem tylko iść do jednego u którego skonsultuje, niby proste ale teraz do kogo iść, klinik w Warszawie jest sporo, najbardziej mam przekonanie do lasera na grzybowskiej, ale lekarkę to chyba wybiorę pierwszą z wolnym terminem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli planujesz wykonać zabieg w OKO Laser, to możesz spokojnie iść do dowolnej lekarki od korekcji laserowej. Wszystkie cztery lekarki są godne polecenia. Prof. Szaflik ma naprawdę świetną kadrę medyczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No dobrze, dzięki za rady, wybrałam doktor Gadomską i po świętach lece do niej na zabieg, mam nadzieję, że nie będę załować, obiecuje że wszystko opiszę po powrocie. Kama :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kama jak po zabiegu, jestem ciekawa efektu? Ja wciąż nie mogę się wybrać na konsultację, zżera mnie strach  :Smile:  Daj znać i opisz wszystko ze szczegółami.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Szkoda ze nie doczekaliśmy się odpowiedzi,ale może jednak zaglądasz jeszcze na forum i napiszesz jak się czujesz oraz czy wszystko w porządku,czekamy na Twoją odpowiedź.

----------

